# Finger Joint Bit



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

I am looking for information regarding a finger joint bit. What are the better options?...including price, functionality,quality....the list goes on. Am I correct in assuming that some of these bits have an option to remove?add? cutters to increase/decrease areas between fingers....any info would be appreciated, Regards........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

You can remove some of the cutters but it's hard to add more..
They are use on the end of lumber the norm or on the edge of lumber....
They can't be used in a right angle joint..

1 PC 1/2" Shank Adjustable Finger Joint Router Bit - eBay (item 130481261141 end time Feb-06-11 17:52:48 PST)

Note some people call this cutter a finger joint also that can be used in a right angle joints.  see pictures on the same web page below ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Adju...499417149?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b66af83d
********
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM34fingjnt0911.pdf
=======



Al Robins said:


> I am looking for information regarding a finger joint bit. What are the better options?...including price, functionality,quality....the list goes on. Am I correct in assuming that some of these bits have an option to remove?add? cutters to increase/decrease areas between fingers....any info would be appreciated, Regards........AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks BJ...That what I was looking for....in the second attatchment, how does that work? does the height difference compensate for the first joint?.........AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry....yes I get it know....had a look at the other attatchment....do they ship to Australia Bob...seem to think they dont....AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

I think so but if not MLCS will do it..
MLCS Finger Joint, Box Joint, Window Sill Carbide Tipped Router Bits

========


Al Robins said:


> Sorry....yes I get it know....had a look at the other attatchment....do they ship to Australia Bob...seem to think they dont....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes Bob...MLCS do. so I have ordered it...its on back order until the 28th of February....pretty easy or have I missed something?.........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

You have not miss anything ,it's pretty easy 
I will say I like the Elite box joint cutter, it's all in one and a little bit bigger on the joints..the real key is the push block or sled...

=========



Al Robins said:


> Yes Bob...MLCS do. so I have ordered it...its on back order until the 28th of February....pretty easy or have I missed something?.........AL


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Finger joint cutters are but another robbery from the shaper inventory.
They have no business in a router.
Orginally designed to make sticks longer from short clear scraps of waste. A good idea in a power fed, production environment. The connection is quite strong, plenty of strength in all directions; often stronger than an unjoined stick.

Notwithstanding, they are dangerous (lots of cutter in your face), power hungry, moderately difficult to setup and very thickness sensitive. That is, to center them well, will take some time and patience. Moreover, without a durable sled of some sort, you will have difficulty handling the work. You can't take a full bite in one shot; you have to have a fence that will allow stage cuttings.

Edge cuttings, (joining in width), are less abusive but way over kill for routers of the 15amp/110vac variety. There are other, less demanding ways to join lumber in length and width.
Don't bother with this cutter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Quillman

I must disagree with you on that one ,they are very safe to use on the router table.
I don't have a snapshot of the finger joint but it's the same easy setup as the box joint bit, it's not made for the 3/4" thick stock but on anything 1/2" or less it works great with a simple made push block, I use it to make all 4 parts to a box in a pass or two with all the sides of the box clamp to the push block and on the router table...

The finger joints are done the same way the norm but with just 2 parts clamp to the push block..

Below you will see the joint of the box cutter, it's very clean and very easy to do on the router table..

I didn't post a picture of the push block because I have posted it many times.

Just a note they can use on 3/4" thick stock(or thicker) but it takes one more pass to get it to fit right.

see my uploads..


=====



Quillman said:


> Finger joint cutters are but another robbery from the shaper inventory.
> They have no business in a router.
> Orginally designed to make sticks longer from short clear scraps of waste. A good idea in a power fed, production environment. The connection is quite strong, plenty of strength in all directions; often stronger than an unjoined stick.
> 
> ...


----------

